# Are women naturally ugly?



## Blake28 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is going to sound sexist but come on, you all know it's true. If you all looked fine the way you are you wouldn't be so obsessed with makeup.


----------



## omgitsliz (Aug 5, 2012)

I think there are some women who are just naturally stunning...blessed wth perfect skin / teeth / beauty marks...makeup just makes them look even better but lets be honest they could do without it if they really wanted to....sounds cliche but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.

I have a friend who is constantly mistaken for a man. she doesnt really take care of herself. she could look so much prettier if she did...I think its all in the eye of the person you are asking.


----------



## Blake28 (Aug 5, 2012)

But men don't need makeup to look good. A 10 out of 10 guy, is a 10 out of 10 guy. What you see is what you get. Most women who are considered beautiful have makeup on.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 5, 2012)

If you look at animals all the male animals are far more beautiful than the females and in humans it's the same thing. Are men more attractive than females? Most are but women are not necessarily ugly because I've seen some pretty ugly men as well.


----------



## omgitsliz (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Blake28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But men don't need makeup to look good. A 10 out of 10 guy, is a 10 out of 10 guy. What you see is what you get. Most women who are considered beautiful have makeup on.


 I didnt say anything about men. I said my female friend is constantly mistaken for a man because she is...well...not naturally blessed with beauty.


----------



## Blake28 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well we've been taught that women are so beautiful and prettier than men but I think that's the biggest lie ever told. In a way I feel really bad for you women that mother nature was so cruel towards you. Men are naturally better looking, are more intelligent and creative (look at most of the geniuses in this world), we don't get periods, menopause, cellulite or stretch marks, we're physically stronger and we age much better because our skin produces more collagen. Sucks for you ladies.


----------



## onthecontrary (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Blake28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well we've been taught that women are so beautiful and prettier than men but I think that's the biggest lie ever told. In a way I feel really bad for you women that mother nature was so cruel towards you. Men are naturally better looking, are more intelligent and creative (look at most of the geniuses in this world), we don't get periods, menopause, cellulite or stretch marks, we're physically stronger and we age much better because our skin produces more collagen. Sucks for you ladies.


 lol. So is that why you're trolling an internet forum?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 5, 2012)

If that's your belief than that's your belief but one thing is for being judgmental definitely makes a person ugly.


----------



## Blake28 (Aug 5, 2012)

lol, you said in your previous post that men are more attractive than women, so were you being judgemental too?

I'm just stating the obvious


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 5, 2012)

Nope. However your secondary comments were judgemental when you said,  "Sucks for you ladies." Now, I've been very tolerant however if you just came to troll here then be on your way because trolls are not welcome on a BEAUTY forum.


----------



## Blake28 (Aug 5, 2012)

Well it does suck doesn't it that you have to put toxic waste on your face every morning in order to be presentable? I think mother nature screwed you over and it's sad for women. I'm not trolling, just saying it's unfair.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 5, 2012)

Unfortunately a LOT of beautiful women were burned as "witches" during the inquisition times, and a huge chunk of Americans are historically of European descent. Now where do you expect to get the pretty genes from? We have to be creative to compensate for our ancestors' mistakes, and I think we're doing a great job at it.

And just like Liz said, beauty is in the eye of the beholder  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S.: men actually do get stretch marks, their appearance has nothing to do with gender.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 5, 2012)

Right now, I'm glad men have short life expectancy than women...so unfair. 

I think Men have to display and appear more attractive in order for women to pay attention and chose them to continue the species.  Plain men get left behind and become the target market for showy sports cars.  Women...men will want women no matter what we look like because we are already perfect. 



> Originally Posted by *Blake28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well it does suck doesn't it that you have to put toxic waste on your face every morning in order to be presentable? I think mother nature screwed you over and it's sad for women. I'm not trolling, just saying it's unfair.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 5, 2012)

as much as i would like to, not feeding the troll.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Aug 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> as much as i would like to, not feeding the troll.


 Agreed.  Can a moderator just delete this thread and ban this "concerned citizen"?  We all know why he's here.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 5, 2012)

Sometimes a spark wakes everyone up... Mods are always watching. No worries.


----------



## Blake28 (Aug 5, 2012)

That doesn't make any sense. Women all over the world are uglier than men. It's not just american women.


----------



## OiiO (Aug 5, 2012)

What a boring troll  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Aug 5, 2012)

Too bad for you that the mods here are women. We have grown tired of the troll now. You have exhausted your shallow argument.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 6, 2012)

You most definitely are a troll. Your rude and abusive commentary will no longer be tolerated. Be on your way.


----------



## Tyari (Aug 6, 2012)

My brother definitely has stretch marks and he lifts weights so.... there goes that argument.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Blake28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is going to sound sexist but come on, you all know it's true. If you all looked fine the way you are you wouldn't be so obsessed with makeup.


I laughed when I read this. Obvious troll is obvious. Now go away and play with the other kiddies.


----------

